# Auto Train Seperate Cafe Car



## Smiles998 (May 26, 2021)

We will be travel via the Auto Train out of Lorton, VA during the first week of June. Is there a separate cafe and observation car for sleeping car riders, or do they share the coach cafe car if they want to get a snack outside of the dinner during diner time?


----------



## Dakota 400 (May 27, 2021)

Smiles998 said:


> We will be travel via the Auto Train out of Lorton, VA during the first week of June. Is there a separate cafe and observation car for sleeping car riders, or do they share the coach cafe car if they want to get a snack outside of the dinner during diner time?



Welcome to AU fellow Ohioan!

My most recent Auto Train experience was January, 2020. There was a lounge/cafe car for sleeping car passengers that was next to the dining car and in between some of the sleeping cars. As far as I know, that remains the case. 

Enjoy your journey!


----------

